

Show HN: Little tool to find prospect's email address - giordanobd
http://thrust.io/mail

======
carrotleads
I would use a tool like this as our product does need hustling tools.

I used my own email id(plus a few more) and my actual email wasn't in search
results. Looks like they just do standard string combinations.

Our aim is to source publicly available information and build a profile of a
prospect for use by our clients. Maybe I am missing something and if I could
see an explanation of their process that would engender more trust in their
results.

Back to writing my own data mining tools..

------
0tello
Cute, I assume it start SMTP sessions with different cobinations and checks if
the server does not return an error after corresponding RCPT TO. It will not
work with "catch-all" servers. Hint for inproovement - so far it does not find
emails with numbers like John123@gmail.com

------
bhartzer
"We cannot determine whether the email exists or not because the email service
has a catch-all address." So, if you don't want to be found if someone uses
that tool, then make sure you set up a catch-all address ;)

------
MichaelCrawford
You Da Man!

I am particularly good at debugging, and I greatly enjoy it, but it is quite
uncommon that I am offered purely debugging jobs.

I've had the idea of scouting around for well-financed programs that totally
suck, then contacting their publishers to offer my service of fixing their
broken code.

I haven't had any bites yet. Your service is very encouraging to me.

------
ilovefood
This tool is amazing! I think it works kind of like this: it splits firstname
and lastname, tests for a response code on some random combination like
"firstletterOfFirstName + last name" on a service like this [http://verify-
email.org/](http://verify-email.org/) very clever !!

~~~
seanlevan
Hi, you said on my chatbot ACUMAN that you would be willing to help, and that
you made a similar service at age 17. BTW I'm 14 years old.

------
growthape
Its very very similar to this tool that I use to find journalists email ID's.
[https://www.voilanorbert.com/](https://www.voilanorbert.com/)

But mostly email addresses this tool predicts are not true.

------
lattejed
Without giving too much away, how does this work and / or how reliable is it?

I was actually looking around for <famous VC>'s email and it produced one for
me.

~~~
giordanobd
If it produces an email it is pretty accurate. It checks various
possibilities, and returns the valid ones. If only one is returned you can be
pretty sure it is a valid email. You can use the social links to see if the
email is associated to a facebook / twitter account.

It does check that the domain is not "catch-all", or that it doesn't simply
ignore our queries.

~~~
lattejed
Yeah, it returned exactly one email that's likely (in my opinion) to be
correct. That's really cool. Thanks.

------
ashworth
=/ It produced inaccurate results for myself and a few coworkers/friends.
(both public domains like gmail/yahoo and corporate emails)

------
lwhalen
Aaaand my little catch-all mailbox and receive-rule renders this tool useless.
Most excellent, less spam for me :)

------
growthape
Interesting. Bookmarked!

------
corobo
"Whoops, looks like something went wrong." oh dear :(

------
giordanobd
Sorry for downtime. Currently resizing server.

